#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  como faço pra ver a quantidade de memoria

## Alberto-de

pessoal estou com precisando saber qual é comando pra saber a quantidade de memoria qua tem naminha máquina?


estou migrando pra o freebsd 5.4


agradeço pela colaboração de todos

----------


## fpmazzi

Não sei se no bsd é o mesmo comando, mas no linux o comando é:

# free

----------


## fpmazzi

Não sei se no bsd é o mesmo comando, mas no linux o comando é:

# free

----------


## psychocandy

> pessoal estou com precisando saber qual é comando pra saber a quantidade de memoria qua tem naminha máquina?
> 
> 
> estou migrando pra o freebsd 5.4
> 
> agradeço pela colaboração de todos


de um:
# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot |grep memory

ele vai te dar o total em bytes!

----------


## Alberto-de

kra esse comando não deu certo não ?



alguem sabe

----------


## GrayFox

o amigo ali sabe e disse correto, se nao funcionou, verifique a sintaxe do comando, provavelmente vc nao leu certo.

----------


## nod3vic3

Não sei no FreeBsd, mas no OpenBsd e no Linux eu verifico pelo comando top. Este não é um comando especifico para ver a memória da máquina, então não sei se vai servir para o seu caso.

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

> kra esse comando não deu certo não ?
> 
> alguem sabe


*use o comando dmesg | grep memory sem o path...* 
Ou use o *top*

----------


## augusto_jdl

Use os comandos "top" ou "free"

----------

